# removal of headlight lens mk4 golf



## colbystunts (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to remove my headlight lens so i can wet sand and buff them back to crystal clear, i know you have to soften the sealant that holds the lenses on how do you do so? I've head of the oven trick like heat the over to 325 and put them in there for like 2-5 min, any ideas/


----------



## taylo105 (Jul 30, 2007)

use a heat gun!
if you dont have one... do the return trick. go to local home depot anything like that, purchase a heat gun. use it.. then box it up and return it.
orr you can use a hairdryer. 
remember that all your trying to do is soften up the sealant like you said, so alittle heat will go along way.


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (taylo105)*

Preset oven to 215F put in for 15 minutes, pull out and pry lens off with a flat head screwdriver. Easy as Pie!


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Abramite)*

so far w/ the lights that i have done this to. i just set the oven to warm and leave them in there for 10 minutes or so. i stuck a thermometer in there last time and it read about 155


----------

